# '65 GTO Data Plate



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

The build date on the firewall tag in upper left corner is 19A X. What is that date?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

army6741 said:


> The build date on the firewall tag in upper right corner is 19A X. What is that date?


1965 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

thanks but the # on my plate is 19A


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

army6741 said:


> thanks but the # on my plate is 19A


I checked the sites I know of and 19A means nothing.
Can you post a pic of your plate?


----------



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks goat roper. It has been documented by PHS. I see no date on that packet except on the billing history card of 11 05 4. is that the order date? vin # 237275P118754. I still don't know what the 19A X date in upper left corner of data plate on firewall is. I seen a question on here quite a while ago from someone with a a '65 who also had tha 19 A on his plate, but there was no response. thanks.....


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I believe that is the invoice date, the build date code should be on the data plate in the upper left.

Vin decodes as a 1965 Pontiac LeMans and GTO 2 door sport coupe built in Pontiac MI with a V-8 engine.

1965 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


Pretty new to Pontiacs myself so maybe someone else who knows more will chime in.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought I gave some info to you on this a while back ago: http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/online-cowl-tag-decoder-71473/index2.html Post number 16.

The person that was stamping your number for the month on the cowl tag was having a bad day.


----------



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

thanks Roger That. I missed that information you posted a while ago. That explains it.


----------

